# Best deal on Disney Tickets?



## Indy (Jun 10, 2007)

We are heading to Disney in August.  We have enough left over days from previous years for 2 of us, but need to buy a couple of tickets for 5 days, park-hopping, with no expiration.  Does anyone know which would be the place to get the best deal?  We belong to AAA, but I am not sure if they are still the cheapest.  Thanks to all.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 11, 2007)

You should check with your local AAA office to see what their deal is right now, it can differ by location.
Otherwise, www.undercovertourist.com currently seems to be offering the lowest priced options.  But their inventory might not suit your needs so you should price compare to get the right fit for you.  Others that are both reliable and have produced good pricing include www.ticketmania.com and www.mapleleaftickets.com.

Dick Taylor


----------



## happybaby (Jun 11, 2007)

I still think AAA is the best deal.   I purchased a 5 day at our local office and then went to Guest Services at WDW and upgraded to a 6 day with no expiration (we only used 2 days this time)
They give you the credit for the AAA price and then calculate what you owe for the upgrade.  I think I owed 60.00 for each ticket for the upgrade, but tha is w/o the hopper.

We bought the hopper last year, but only used it one day.  I don't think I would purchase a hopper again.  If need be, you can always change and upgrade when you get there.

Also, I fouund out ..........  My dd's only purchased 1 day tickets at WDW (not sure how many days we were going)   When they went back to buy their 2nd day ticket, they showed they purchased a 1 day and WDW gave them the credit as if purchasing a 2 day ticket.   Now if we went back the 3rd day, just show receipt of your 2 day purchase and you get the price of a 3 day when you buy your ticket.  
Not much savings (only a few dollars), but if we decided to go more, they would have saved more.


----------



## swift (Jun 11, 2007)

Also check out  www.mousesavers.com

In the travel thread of TUG there is a sticky on the top of websites for Disney Info.


----------



## ms. monique (Jun 12, 2007)

I signed up for numerous newsletters and we are also AAA members...the best deal we received (last month so it could be different) was from dwsavers.com.  I ordered them and picked them up at their location which was less than a mile from where we were staying (the Doubletree Disney).  Since I ordered and picked them up the same day, they did not have them in stock so they upgraded the passes. I had purchased 3 day passes w/water park and more and was given 5 day/water park and more.  Plus I didn't have to pay for shipping, because even the one's that say _free shipping_ you still pay for shipping in the price.  Hope this helps


----------



## anniemac (Jun 14, 2007)

We're doing a last minute trip for a few days to Disney World so getting tickets on-line is out.  Do travel agents outside of Florida sell tickets?  We would like to avoid spending precious hours over our long Disney weekend standing in line for tics.  Suggestions?


----------



## Detailor (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe you shouldn't count out the online option.  The ticket agencies like undercovertourist.com and ticketmania.com will deliver your ticket order to your resort (for a fee) or you can pick them up at their local offices (for no charge).

Dick Taylor


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2007)

anniemac said:


> We're doing a last minute trip for a few days to Disney World so getting tickets on-line is out.  Do travel agents outside of Florida sell tickets?  We would like to avoid spending precious hours over our long Disney weekend standing in line for tics.  Suggestions?



If you have a Disney Store near by, you can purchase your tickets there for the same prices that Diseny sells them for online.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2007)

happybaby said:


> I still think AAA is the best deal.   I purchased a 5 day at our local office and then went to Guest Services at WDW and upgraded to a 6 day with no expiration (we only used 2 days this time)
> They give you the credit for the AAA price and then calculate what you owe for the upgrade.  I think I owed 60.00 for each ticket for the upgrade, but tha is w/o the hopper.
> 
> Doing this would negate the AAA discount, as you would essentially be purchasing them for the same price as buying directly from Disney?


----------



## happybaby (Jun 17, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> happybaby said:
> 
> 
> > I still think AAA is the best deal.   I purchased a 5 day at our local office and then went to Guest Services at WDW and upgraded to a 6 day with no expiration (we only used 2 days this time)
> ...


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 17, 2007)

anniemac, are you in the military or knows someone on active duty?
There are some reduce prices for the military and DOD employees on base.


----------



## anniemac (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope -  no military friends/family.  So discounts aren't really much of a possibility, but we are trying to conserve the amount of time we have to spend trying to buy tickets, stand in line once in Florida.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## lawgs (Jun 18, 2007)

ms. monique said:


> I signed up for numerous newsletters and we are also AAA members...the best deal we received (last month so it could be different) was from dwsavers.com.  I ordered them and picked them up at their location which was less than a mile from where we were staying (the Doubletree Disney).  Since I ordered and picked them up the same day, they did not have them in stock so they upgraded the passes. I had purchased 3 day passes w/water park and more and was given 5 day/water park and more.  Plus I didn't have to pay for shipping, because even the one's that say _free shipping_ you still pay for shipping in the price.  Hope this helps



is that website you quoted the right url

when we type that in, we just get this website redirection


http://www.getresponse.com/

?????


----------

